
Travel from New York City Seeded Wave of U.S. Outbreaks - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/07/us/new-york-city-coronavirus-outbreak.html
======
vikramkr
Everyone seems to like governor cuomo now. But with time, as people begin
asking questions about why there was a crisis at this level for him to manage
in the first place, I think that might change. Mayor Deblasio's legacy was
rightly set when he went to the gym the day lockdown started - he'll never
shake off his newfound reinforced reputation as a weak, arrogant, ineffective
leader. But our governor also hedged and denied initially, refusing to close
schools and the city, not acting more decisively even when cases ticked into
the hundreds. He's learned his lesson now, and the federal government deserves
it's fair share of blame, but it took too long to put science first here, and
once things get out of control in NY, it's only a matter of time before things
spread elsewhere.

~~~
James_Henry
I agree and feel that especially when all is said and done across the country
there will be a lot of changing opinions on what was actually a good response
and who should have done better given what they should have known.

I'm hoping that it will be possible to put individual hospital systems under
scrutiny for their handling of the virus so that things there can improve as
well.

